# Crazy comb!!!



## Krebolo125 (Dec 18, 2012)

She is supposed to be a Leg Horn but look at her comb I have never seen a comb like this? And it keeps getting longer and longer, lol!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like a Leghorn to me. Leghorns are known for their very large flappy combs.


----------

